# Colecting Aquatic Plants in Central Java, Indonesia



## sekopek17 (May 6, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm newbie here. I just wanna share my trip in collectin aquatic plants.
It was in Salatiga, Central Java, Indonesia. I found them in large pond that there was so much people swimming around.

I found Limnophila sessiliflora submerge and emersed.
Just take a look here.....::wink:









































































I'm sorry for the quality, hehe. It was taken by my camera phone.... 

Hopefully to get nice comments from U guys.
Thx alot.....!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Did you check out any of the plants around the edges of the waterways?


----------



## sekopek17 (May 6, 2012)

Yes, I found java moss, ludwigia .sp, and some alternantheras, but I couldn't take some pictures because it was rainy. So I got my motorbike and went home rapidly. hehehe


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

sekopek17 said:


> I found java moss,


 Literally Java moss  Seemingly trivial, but that's interesting. The name "Java Moss" has a quite confusing history in the aquarium hobby, explained i.a. in an article in the German journal DATZ:
Christel Kasselmann (2007): Verwirrung um den Namen Javamoos. Datz 8/2007. 
Prof. Benito C. Tan from Singapore has made known that the common "Java Moss" in the aquarium hobby, mostly called Vesicularia dubyana, is actually _Taxiphyllum barbieri_. 
But many years ago hobbyists in Europe cultivated also true _Vesicularia dubyana_ as "Java moss", and this moss came from Java in the 1930s.
As far as I've read, botanists didn't find the species Taxiphyllum barbieri in Indonesia, but in Vietnam only.

Did You collect some of the moss that You have found?


----------



## sekopek17 (May 6, 2012)

miremonster said:


> Did You collect some of the moss that You have found?


Yes, I collected full of huge plastic bag. I just wonder what species it is....but I read some journals and books it belongs to java moss. Maybe U can give me a nice info about this plant. 

Moss in my tank....!


















Close up


















I think U can identify these pictures...hehehe. Sorry for the quality I just took it by camera phone.
Thx a lot....


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Very cool! You can see in your photos why L. sessiliflora makes such a nice hedge plant in an aquarium. Too bad it's invasive in the U.S. and banned...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thx for the moss pics! Because of the leaf arrangement, I'm at least quite sure that it doesn't belong to Taxiphyllum. May be a Vesicularia of some kind. But I can't exclude others than Vesicularia. Prof. B.C. Tan in Singapore perhaps could ID it exactly, and moss records from the nature are always interesting for the botanists.

Your pics are fine, though taken with camera phone!


----------



## sekopek17 (May 6, 2012)

hehehe...sorry for longtime no see. I was very duty last few weeks.
Btw collecting moss such like above, I just put in 28 deg Celsius in my tank. They just grow well 
I hope my moss pic could enrich our knowledge bout aquatic plants...hehehe
and I love to share it...next trip I'd take more pics....thx


----------

